# Wooden pedal block ..NOS WWII??



## DJ Bill (Nov 10, 2013)

Found this on the auction site the other day. It is approx. 1 inch square wood, and 3 3/4 inch long. Whaddaya think, is it the one I need for my WWII Columbia? 

If so, I am checking out the possibility of making my own repop. (I know there is one source for them already but I want to make my own...)

Anyhow, here's the pix...Pardon the rough drawings ....no TurboCad here.


----------



## mike j (Nov 11, 2013)

I've made a set myself, used approx. 1 1/2'' standing dead maple. Just had to find specimen w/o any splits, a little time consuming, but not that hard.


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 11, 2013)

Mike, did you find a standard beading router bit that worked or did you have to make multiple cuts to get the beading right?

Does the sample I have look correct to you for  a WWII Columbia or Huffman? 

THanks!


----------



## mike j (Nov 12, 2013)

DJ Bill, Had to do multiple cuts, finished by hand,& used linseed oil, turpentine,varnish mix to finish. They looked close to me but I'm no expert.


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 12, 2013)

For reference, Original wooden pedal


----------



## DJ Bill (Nov 12, 2013)

Johan, it sure looks like the same thing.. Are the dimensions I posted OK?  1 x 1 x 3 .75 inches?


----------



## jeep44 (Nov 12, 2013)

I worked in a very large factory for 31 years. It was so big, people got around on bicycles, and there were hundreds of them, if not thousands-they were a mix of old Ballooners, and newer Worksman bikes.The plant had been in operation since about 1953. There was even a small shop with one guy whose job it was to fix these bikes-he had piles of new and used spares in there. At the time, I had no interest in bikes other than a way to get around the plant, but I do remember having to get another pedal for my bike once, and I remember remarking to another guy nearby that the pedal blocks were wood-I'd never seen that before. I wish I knew then what I do now-I wonder all the time what goodies he had in that shop!


----------

